# هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟



## avram (4 أكتوبر 2007)

يّظن الأخوة المسلمين أنهم يؤمنون بالمسيح "سيدنا عيسى"، بل ويعتبرون أنهم أولى بالمسيح من النصارة.
تُرى هل يؤمن المسلمين فعلاً بالسيد المسيح فعلاً؟؟
يؤمن المسلمين أن المسيح هو نبي من أولي العزم أيّده الله بمعجزات كثيرة منها إقامة الأموات وشفاء الأبرص.........الخ ويضيفوا " بإذن الله".
وأنه عبد الله ورسوله ولدِ من أم قديسة العذراء مريم "سيدة نساء العالمين"
طاهرة دون تزاوج من رجل..................الخ
هل هذا الإيمان هو إيمان صحيح!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
فهل هذا الإيمان هو ما قاله لمسيح عن نفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟COLOR]

للأسف الشديد إنها كذبة "مرات يكون الكذب هو ذكر نصف الحقيقة فقط"
لذلك هي مغالطة وإيمان ناقص باطل عن المسيح.لماذا؟
لأن المنطق يقول أما أن تقبل ما قاله الشخص عن نفسه أو تُكذّبه أو تصفه بالمجنون.
وهذا ما فعله اليهود تجاه المسيح: اعتبروه يُجدف وأنه كاذب "وهو ليس المسيأ" ورفضوه تماماً،
وهذا رغم  عدم صحته وخطورته وقسوته، لكنه أكثر منطقية من إيمان المسلمين عن المسيح!
لماذا؟
لان المسيح أعلن عن نفسه ليس كنبي فقط
، بل أعظم من ذلك وحسب نفسه معادلاً لله (يو5: 16-18)، ولذلك طلب اليهود أن يقتلوه.
أيضاً هذا ما فعله المسيحيين تجاه نبي الإسلام : 
على حسب ما أعلن نبي الإسلام عن نفسه "أنه رسول الله" حسب ما جاء بالقران.
أما أن نقبل هذا الإعلان أو نرفضه "وبالطبع نحن نرفضه تماماً" 
لكن ماذا لو قلنا نحن نؤمن أن محمد رسول من عند الله، لكن القران مُحرف ومعظم كلماته  التي قالها وصرح بها عن نفسه رسول الإسلام لا نؤمن بها 
"هذه مغالطة وخداع".
لذلك صديقي المسلم أنت لست مطالب أن تقّيم المسيح بحسب وجهة نظرك وتقديرك.
لكن أنت إمام إعلان المسيح عن نفسه أنه هو الله "كما هو واضح تماماً من الإنجيل"
أما أن تصدقه وتؤمن به، أو تقول أنه كاذب.
وفي احتماليه كذبه أما أن يكون يعلم أنه كاذب، أو أنه لا يعلم أنه كاذب لأنه مخدوع " مجنون ".
لو ظهر شخص وأدعى أنه نابليون بونابرت، لا شك أن مثل هذا الشخص سيكون مكانة "مشفى الأمراض العقلية" 

أمام إعلان المسيح عن نفسه في الكتاب المقدس، أنه هو والآب واحد، وهو أزلي قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، أنه الخالق، كلي العلم والقدرة........... الخ
أنت صديقي المسلم أما أن تقبل إعلان المسيح عن نفسه في كلمة الله "الكتاب المقدس" كما هو، أو الاحتمال الآخر والوحيد هو:
أن تقول لا المسيح كاذب، وإن كان كاذب فهو إما كاذب ويعلم أنه يكذب، أو لا يعلم أنه يكذب "اى مجنون"
تُرى هل المسيح كاذب " يعرف أنه ليس الله ويدعي ويكذب على تابعية أنه الله؟"
تُرى هل هو مجنون " لا يعرف حقيقة نفسه ويتهيأ له أنه الله الظاهر في الجسد؟"
إذا كان المسيح يعرف أنه ليس هو الله وقال إنه كذلك فهل قصد الخداع؟ وكيف يخدع تلاميذه وهو يعلمهم الصدق ويطلب منهم أن يكونوا صادقين أمناء مهما كلفهم الأمر؟
هل يُعقل أن يوصيهم بذلك!!!

لقد سأل المسيح اتباعه: ماذا يقول الناس عني؟
وأجاب بطرس "أنت المسيح ابن الله الحي"
وأنت صديقي ماذا تقول عن المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تقبل إعلان الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله عن المسيح؟ وما قاله المسيح عن نفسه؟
أما تختار الإحتمال الثاني أن المسيح كاذب!!!!!!!![/


----------



## الهمس الطائر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*

المسلمون بلفعل يؤمنون بسيدنا عيسى على السلام 
لانه نبى كريم من باقى الانبياء وامرنا  الله عز وجل انا نؤمن بجميع الرسل


----------



## asula (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*

سلام الرب يسوع معكم جميعا
اهم شي بالمسيحية هو ان تؤمن بان الرب يسوع هو صلب ومات وقام من بين الاموات 
ولكن المسلمين يقولون انه شبه به وهذا بحد ذاته نكران لقدرة الرب يسوع على القيامة (اي تشكيك في  قدرة الله على الانتصار على الموت) 
اذن باختصار ايمانهم باطل ​


----------



## الضائع (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*

طرحك لنضرية الاحتمالات خاطئ ياحبيبي فأنت تجبر المسلمين اما ان يؤمنوا ان المسيح هو الرب اوان يكذبوه ولا مجال لاحتمال آخر وهنا تكون انانيا 
 المسلمون بكل بساطة يؤمنون بالمسيح عيسى ابن مريم لماذا لأن دينهم يحثهم على الايمان برسل الله وهم يعتبرونه رسولا من عند الله وهو المبشر برسولهم محمد اليس كذلك ارجو ان تكونوا موضوعيين في طرح مواضيعكم ولا تحتموا على احد ان يسلك الاحتمالات التي تريدون سوء كنتم مسلمين اومسيح اتسمو بالموضوعية وابتعدوعن الذاتية في المناقشة على الأقل كي يفهم من هو مثلي من منكم على حق


----------



## nasra (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*

يا قمرة يا عسولة لفت نظري قولك 

اهم شي بالمسيحية هو ان تؤمن بان الرب يسوع هو صلب ومات وقام من بين الاموات 
ولكن المسلمين يقولون انه شبه به وهذا بحد ذاته نكران لقدرة الرب يسوع على القيامة (اي تشكيك في قدرة الله على الانتصار على الموت)

وبالذات قولك  (اي تشكيك في قدرة الله على الانتصار على الموت)

يا جميل قدرة الله مش في الانتصار على الموت يا عدوة نفسك وهل الإله يموت

اعوذ بالله 

بل تكمن قدرة الله انه رفع رسوله الى عليين وشبه على الاخرين برجل اخر

تلك القدرة والقوة ونصرة الله لعبده ورسوله ولنفسه .


----------



## avram (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*



الضائع قال:


> طرحك لنضرية الاحتمالات خاطئ ياحبيبي فأنت تجبر المسلمين اما ان يؤمنوا ان المسيح هو الرب اوان يكذبوه ولا مجال لاحتمال آخر وهنا تكون انانيا
> المسلمون بكل بساطة يؤمنون بالمسيح عيسى ابن مريم لماذا لأن دينهم يحثهم على الايمان برسل الله وهم يعتبرونه رسولا من عند الله وهو المبشر برسولهم محمد اليس كذلك ارجو ان تكونوا موضوعيين في طرح مواضيعكم ولا تحتموا على احد ان يسلك الاحتمالات التي تريدون سوء كنتم مسلمين اومسيح اتسمو بالموضوعية وابتعدوعن الذاتية في المناقشة على الأقل كي يفهم من هو مثلي من منكم على حق



أشكركم أخوتي لمروركم الكريم وكل تعليقاتكم

ما جذبني لمشاركة الصديق الضائع هو ذكاؤه وفهمه للرسالة التي بالموضوع
فالحقيقة الرسالة التي بالموضوع هي فعلاً:
 إما أن  تختار أن تقبل وتصدق المسيح كما أعلن عن نفسه ليس بالكلام فقط، بل بالأعمال أيضاً
فأعلن عن نفسه أنه الله في مواقف عديدة
وحياتة ومعجزاته كانت تؤيد كلامه
فلم يكن هناك شى يعمله الله لم يفعله المسيح
خلق، غفران خطايا، أحياء الموتى وهى رميم ، سيطرة وسلطان على الطبيعة ............. الخ

وأمام هذا الحق التفكير المنطقي الموضوعي:
أما أن تصدق هذا وتؤمن به "الإيمان الحقيقي" أو تكذبه 
لكن تفلسف الأمور بما يتوافق مع قرانك، هذا هو الغير منطقي
لو ظهر شخص قال لك أنا نابليوت : إما أن تصدق أو تقول أنه كاذب مجنون
المسيح قالها وأكد وأظهر أنه الله المتجسد لأجلنا نحن البشر
ماذا تقول؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل صادق  ؟  أم كاذب

لماذا تهرب من مواجهة الحقيقية المنطقية!!!!!!!!!


----------



## الضائع (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*



avram قال:


> أشكركم أخوتي لمروركم الكريم وكل تعليقاتكم
> 
> ما جذبني لمشاركة الصديق الضائع هو ذكاؤه وفهمه للرسالة التي بالموضوع
> فالحقيقة الرسالة التي بالموضوع هي فعلاً:
> ...



 اشكرك على الاطراء فيما يخص الجزء الأول من الاجابة ولكن لم اقصد ما قصدته ولكن ما اردت قوله انك انت من يطرح ويحتم نضريتك الخاصة 
 ثانيا اتهمتني بالتهرب  يا حبيبي انا ناقشت ما قلته كلمة بكلنة وفي حياتي لم اتهرب مما هومنطقي ويتقبله عقلي ولكن المتهرب هوانت  لأنك لم تجب على السؤال الذي يتهرب منه حتى القساوسة  لماذا لا تؤمنون بشخص بشر به دينكم على انه النبي القدم من وراع عيسى ابن مريم 
 وعلى ضوء الجمله الأخيرة عيسى ابن مريم اي الرب ابن ....! كيف يكون الرب ابن لبشر .....؟ 
 وهذا تنبهت اليه بالأمس وانا اقرء في احدى المنتديات الهااااااااااااادفة للنقاش الهاااااااااااااااااادف كلمات من قرآن المسلمين تقول " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  قل هو الله احد,الله الصمد ,لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤ احد " 
 برأيكم الا يستحق خالق هذا الكون بكلا مافيه من اعاجيب ان يوصف كما وصفه قرآنهم على ان يوصف بأنه الرب ابن...
 فكر في معانيها جيد اخي وقارن .............؟
 وارجو ان لا تتهمني بالتهرب مرة اخرى لأني موضوعي  سواء معكم او مع المسلمين  وارجو ان لا تتهرب وتجيبني عن سؤالي


----------



## asula (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*



nasra قال:


> يا قمرة يا عسولة لفت نظري قولك
> 
> اهم شي بالمسيحية هو ان تؤمن بان الرب يسوع هو صلب ومات وقام من بين الاموات
> ولكن المسلمين يقولون انه شبه به وهذا بحد ذاته نكران لقدرة الرب يسوع على القيامة (اي تشكيك في قدرة الله على الانتصار على الموت)
> ...





اخي العزيز 
الرب يبارك حياتك
لكن سؤالي هل تتوقع ان الرب يرفع الرب يسوع ويجلب شخص ليس له علاقة بالموضوع او لنقول انسان عادي او حتى لو كان ملاك ويصلب ويتالم هل هذه هي محبة الله ؟؟؟؟انتظر جوابك


----------



## avram (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*



الضائع قال:


> اشكرك على الاطراء فيما يخص الجزء الأول من الاجابة ولكن لم اقصد ما قصدته ولكن ما اردت قوله انك انت من يطرح ويحتم نضريتك الخاصة
> ثانيا اتهمتني بالتهرب  يا حبيبي انا ناقشت ما قلته كلمة بكلنة وفي حياتي لم اتهرب مما هومنطقي ويتقبله عقلي ولكن المتهرب هوانت  لأنك لم تجب على السؤال الذي يتهرب منه حتى القساوسة  لماذا لا تؤمنون بشخص بشر به دينكم على انه النبي القدم من وراع عيسى ابن مريم
> وعلى ضوء الجمله الأخيرة عيسى ابن مريم اي الرب ابن ....! كيف يكون الرب ابن لبشر .....؟
> وهذا تنبهت اليه بالأمس وانا اقرء في احدى المنتديات الهااااااااااااادفة للنقاش الهاااااااااااااااااادف كلمات من قرآن المسلمين تقول " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  قل هو الله احد,الله الصمد ,لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤ احد "
> ...



صديقي العزيز الضائع
أشكرك على حوارك الحضاري، وأعتذر على ما فهمته من كلامي بأنك تتهرب.
وأنا لم أقصد من ذلك شخصك بقدر ما أرى أن المنطق عندما أحد يدعى شيئاً عن نفسه أما نصدقة أو نكذبه.
وأما إعلان المسيح عن نفسه ، الآمر ببساطة هل تصدقه أم تكذبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أما عن تهرب لمسيحين وحتى القساوسة من سؤالك فهذا غير حقيقي وغير واقعي ولا يمت للحقيقة بصلة.
لاني وأنا إنسان مسيحي بسيط، لا يُمثل السؤال لي أى مشكلة ولا هناك أى داعي للهرب.
رغبة كل إنسان مسيحي صادق وأمين أن يعيش حسب ما جاء بكلمة الله "الأنجيل"
أنا يومياً أصلي وأدعو الله أن أكون حسب مشيئة الله وأن أحيا حسب وصايا الأنجيل وأطلب معونة من الله ليساعدني أن أن أعيش كما يجب

فكل إنسان صادق أمين هدفة وغايتة أن يطيع الله من خلال كلمتة "الأنجيل"

فإن كان الأنجيل بشر بني بعدة كما تزعم فنحن ضد كلمة الله قبل أن نكون ضد النبي المُبشر به في الأنجيل
ولا أظن أن هناك من مسيحي "مسيحي بالحق وليس بالهوية" على الأرض يريد أن يكون ضد كلمة الله "بل الله نفسه"!!!!!!!!!!
هل تعتقد إن كان إنجيلينا "كلمة الله تقول لنا أن هناك نبي سياتي بعده، فلماذا نرفض!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟ وماذا نستفيد أن نعصي أمر اللله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
أنت تؤمن بسيدنا عيسى ، ليس لانك أفضل ولا عندك شى في داخلك تجاه سيدنا عيسى كما تسميه.
بل لأن القران الذي تؤمن به أمرك بذلك
فهل أنت مُخلص لقرانك أكثر من المسيحين في إخلاصهم للأنجيلهم "الذين ماتوا في سبيل الإيمان بالمسيح على مر العصور"

لكن لأننا نفهم الأنجيل أكثر منكم "وهذا طبيعي ومنطقي" كما أنت تفهم القران أكثر مني.
فنعرف ما هو فكر الأنجيل
المسيح قالها صراحة سياتي من بعدي أنبياء كذبة
ونجد الكتاب المقدس كله من أول كلمة فيه وهو يعد البشرية للخلاص الذي سوف يتم بمجي المسيح قبل الالاف السنين.
وعندما تم الخلاص للبشرية، ليس هناك لحاجة لاى إعلان بعد.
بعد أن أعلن الله عن نفسه إعلان كامل في المسيح وراينا الله في المسيح يسوع وتم الفداء والخلاص للبشرية.
ووصل الله في تعاليمة للبشرية إلى الكمال، فليس هناك بحاجة إلى أخر يُرجعنا إلى الؤراء مرة أخرى.
بعد أن وصل الله بالإنسان غلى أن يُحب أعدائة ، لياتي أخر ويقول أقتلوا!!!!!!!1
بعد أن رد الله الإنسان إلى فكر الله وشريعتة من الزواج "رجل واحد وإمرأة واحدة" لياتي أخر ويقول مثنى وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت إيمكانكم!!!!
هل عرفت لماذا لانؤمن بأخر بعد المسيح؟
أما عن لفظ أبن الله فانا أعتقد ان عناك مواضيع تناولت هذا المصطلح، أرجو الرجوع اليها في هذا المنتدى الرائع لتعرف ماذا نقصد بذلك.
ولا مانع أن نناقش الموضوع مرة أخرى.
صديقك المخلص
أريد أن أقول لك كلمة أخيرة 
إذا كنت تعرف أنك ضائع وتشعر بالضياع أريد أن أزف خبر لك سار ورائع
سوف تجد نفسك وتجد الحياة والحياة الأفضل والحياة الأبدية في كلمة الله الأنجيل وفي المنسيح
تعال اليه أنه يُحبك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*



nasra قال:


> يا قمرة يا عسولة لفت نظري قولك
> 
> اهم شي بالمسيحية هو ان تؤمن بان الرب يسوع هو صلب ومات وقام من بين الاموات
> ولكن المسلمين يقولون انه شبه به وهذا بحد ذاته نكران لقدرة الرب يسوع على القيامة (اي تشكيك في قدرة الله على الانتصار على الموت)
> ...



عزيزتى....
الله اتى فى شكل بشر يعنى اتخد جسدا له مثلنا لاهوت اتحد بناسوت 
واعتقد انك تؤمنى بان الجسد البشرى يموت 
ولاتنسى اننا نقول انه قام من الاموات فى اليوم الثالث 
وليس احد قادرا على ان يقيم نفسه من الموت غير الله
فالسيد المسيح له كل المجد
بناسوته مات على الصليب 
وبلاهوته قام فى اليوم الثالث 
اتمنى انك تفهمى 

انت تقولى تلك القدرة والقوة ونصرة الله لعبده ورسوله ولنفسه حينما القى الله شبها على رجل اخر 
الم ترى انكم جعلتم الله ظالم؟!!!
كيف الله الذى هو حق يظلم انسانا لينجى نبى ؟
الم يستطيع الله ان يأخذ عيسى دون ان يلقى شبها له ؟
اين اجابة هذه التساؤلات​


----------



## nasra (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*

عفواً للتاخير عن الرد بس حضرتك قولتي كلام غريب

الي فهمتو منو انو غلط وخطأ فادح انو ربنا يبعت شخص علشان يموت

علشان مش دي تبقى محبة

يعني افهم انو سبب المحبة هو انو الله قتل نفسو ؟؟؟

مش حقول حاجة غير انو ربنا ينور بصيرتك ويعطيك حتى يرضيك


----------



## الفتاه المسلمه (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*

نحن نؤمن بالمسيح 

ونؤمن باانه رسول الله الى البشر 


لكن لا والف لا باان يكون عيسى عليه السلام هو الله 


من علامات السااعه بان عيسى عليه السلام سينزل اخر الزمن 


وقت الفجر 

ويكون المسلمين حينها يؤذنون لصلاه الفجر 


فيااتي نبي الله عيسى خلف المسلمين ليصلي 

ويدعوه الامام حتى ياام بهم 


ولكنه يأبى ان يأمهم ويفضل الصلاه خلف الامام 

مااذا تسمونا هذا ؟؟؟


لماذا سيختارنا عليكم ؟؟؟


لماذا لم يذهب اليكم لكي يصلي معكم 


هذا لانه يعلم باانه رسول الله وليس هو الله 

وشبه عيسى عليه السلام وقع على الشخص الذي وشى بعيسى 


والله لا يظلم احد كما تعتقدون 


وانما جازى يهوذا بعملته 


اتمنى اني اوصلت لكم الفكره


----------



## sunny man (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*

شكرا على عرضك لهذا الموضوع


----------



## avram (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*



avram قال:


> صديقي العزيز الضائع
> أشكرك على حوارك الحضاري، وأعتذر على ما فهمته من كلامي بأنك تتهرب.
> وأنا لم أقصد من ذلك شخصك بقدر ما أرى أن المنطق عندما أحد يدعى شيئاً عن نفسه أما نصدقة أو نكذبه.
> وأما إعلان المسيح عن نفسه ، الآمر ببساطة هل تصدقه أم تكذبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



أخوتي الأحباء:
من يّجد الصديق الضائع ياريت يبلغه أني أبحث عنه، ومنتظر أن يقرا هذه الرسالة.
لأنه ضاع مني................ Avram


----------



## avram (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*



الفتاه المسلمه قال:


> نحن نؤمن بالمسيح
> ونؤمن باانه رسول الله الى البشر
> لكن لا والف لا باان يكون عيسى عليه السلام هو الله
> من علامات السااعه بان عيسى عليه السلام سينزل اخر الزمن
> ...



الصديقة الفتاة المسلمة
فكرتك وصلت، والحقيقة أستغرب عن الأساطير هذة،
وأتساءل بامانة وبصدق!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل يصلي المسيح وراء الإمام ويتبع الدين الإسلامي ونبى الإسلام.
ونبي الإسلام ناقض تماماً كل وصايا السيد المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تعتقدي أن هذا منطق!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
راجعي تعاليم ووصايا السيد المسيح وتعرفي أن نبي الإسلام ناقضها تماماً وقال عكسها، فهل هناك إتفاق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شخص شرع ورد البشرية إلى شريعة الزوجة الواحدة "لأن هذا هو فكر الله منذ خلق أدم وحواء"، خلق الله أدم واحد وحواء واحدة.
ونهى تماماً عن الطلاق الإ لعلة اى بسبب الزنا.
وجاء نبى الإسلام ليقول مثنى وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت إيمانكم.
أى إتفاق للمسيح مع شريعة نبى الإسلام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
المسيح علم البشرية المحبة وقال أحبوا أعدائكم، ثم جاء نبى الإسلام ليقول 
وأعدو لهم ما أستطعتم من القوة ورباط الخيل ترهبوا بها عدو الله وعدوكم.
هل هناك إتفاق بعد كل هذا التناقض بين تعاليم المسيح ونبى الإسلام لياتي المسيح بعد كل هذا التناقض ويتبع الإسلام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
منطق غريب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
من فضلك أقراي الأنجيل الذي هو هدى ونور حسب سورة المائدة والأية  46
لتعرفي فرق السماء من الأرض
فرق النور من الظلام
وعندها أنت بنفسك سوف تعرفي من يتبع المسيح


----------



## avram (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*

الصديقة الفتاة المسلمة

فكرتك وصلت، لكن للآسف فكرتي أنا لم تصلك، أتمنى أن تكوني فقط هنا لتوصيل الفكرة، بل أيضاً للأستفبال فكرة أن كانت منطقية.
لأن جد الأمر خطير وخطورته أنه يتوقف عليه مصيرنا الأبدي، هل مصيرنا الأبدي شي هين لهذه الدرجة حتى نبنيه على أشياء ورثناها وليس مبني على الدراسة والبحث والتفكير.
الدين لا يورث، بل في اعتقادي دين يُختار بعد بحث ودراسة وتحليل، وأنا شخصياً أقولها لو وجدت الطريق إلى الله والخلاص ومن الخطية وضمان الحياة الأبدية وعلاقة الأبوة مع الله في الإسلام أو غيرة، ما ترددت لحظة في أن أذهب إليه من كل قلبي.
لأن ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم وخسر نفسه!!!!!!!؟
ماذا سأستفيد بالتعصب إلى دين أو طائفة وعندما أقف أمام الله أجد نفسي أني اخترت الطريق الخطا!!!!!!!!!!!!؟

عندما قلت لك أن فكرتك وصلت، لكن للأسف لم تستقبلي الفكرة تبعي لان:
كل شخص يقرا الإنجيل ويعرف تعاليم وحياة المسيح وتصريحاته وأفعاله ومعجزاته.
هو أمام خيارين أـم أن يصدق ويقبل ويصرح كما صرح الكثيرين وحواريين المسيح والمليارات على مر العصور أنه بالفعل هو الله الظاهر في الجسد، بمعنى أبسط أن الله أعلن نفسه في المسيح يسوع.
فرأينا كل ما في الله في المسيح من قدرة وسلطان وحب ورحمة ........الخ
لأن الله يريد أن يُعلن عن نفسه للبشر خليقته من يحبهم.
فأرسل لهم أنبياء ليعرفونا عن الله بعض الشى .
وأخيراً الله أتخذ جسد مادي "المسيح" لنعرفه ونرى الله في وجه يسوع المسيح.
الاحتمال الأخر أن يكون المسيح كاذب ومدعي ومجنون ليقول كل ماقاله عن أنه الله المتجسد.
هل وصلت الفكرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عندما تقولي أنا أؤمن بالمسيح: أما أن تؤمني به كما أعلن نفسه وسجله في كلمته المقدسة الإنجيل، أو أن ترفضي وتقولي أنه كاذب.
لأن المسيح لم يعلم أبدا أنه مجرد رسول وإنسان فقط، لكن علم أيضاً مع أنه إنسان لكن فيه حل كل ملء لاهوت الله.
هذة هي الفكرة ما رائيك؟
أنتظرك بكل احترام للرد


----------



## avram (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*

الصديق المسلم/ الصديقة المسلمة:
سوف أضعك أمام كلمات المسيح وتصريحاته عن نفسه، وأناشدك وأرجو منك برحمة الله:
أن تقف أمام كلمات المسيح وتتمعن فيها وتقرر وتختار:
هل المسيح صادق؟؟ أم هو كاذب؟؟
وما هو موقفك أن كان المسيح صادق والتاريخ يشهد أنه لم يمر على البشرية إنسان مثل المسيح في حكمته وصدقه، فهل تقول كما قال توما الذي شك وبعدها قال ربي والهي؟
والاحتمال الآخر أن تقولها صراحة وتتحمل نتيجتها أمام الله أن المسيح كاذب؟
هذا ما قاله المسيح
فقال لهم يسوع: أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضًا به» (يوحنا8: 25)

قال المسيح: إنه الأزلي، والواجب الوجود: 
فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 

«الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن». (يوحنا8: 58و59( 
خلفية هذا الإعلان العظيم أن المسيح كان قد قال إن الذي يؤمن به لن يرى الموت إلى الأبد. فاعترض السامعون من اليهود على هذا الكلام وقالوا له: «أ لعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات؟ والأنبياء ماتوا. من تجعل نفسك؟». فقال لهم: «أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح». سألوه: «ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أ فرأيت إبراهيم؟» (يوحنا8: 57). ونحن نعرف أن إبراهيم أتى قبل المسيح بنحو ألفي عام. لكن لاحظ - عزيزي القارئ - أن المسيح لم يقل إنه هو الذي رأى إبراهيم، بل قال إن إبراهيم هو الذي تهلل بأن يرى يومه، فرأى وفرح. وهنا جاء الإعلان العظيم، الذي وقع كالصاعقة على هؤلاء الأشرار غير المؤمنين، إذ قال لهم المسيح إنه ”كائن“ قبل إبراهيم! 
هل تعرف معنى هذه العبارة أيها القارئ العزيز؟ 

والآن ما الذي يعنيه قول المسيح: ”أنا كائن“ قبل إبراهيم. لاحظ أن المسيح لا يقول لليهود: ” قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كنت“، بل أرجو أن تلاحظ عظمة قول المسيح: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، ”أنا كائن“». إنها كينونة لا علاقة لها بالزمن، كينونة دائمة!
قال المسيح إن له ذات الكرامة الإلهية
فلقد قال لليهود: 
لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب (يوحنا5 (23: قال المسيح: ”أنا والآب واحد“: 
قال المسيح إن من رآه رأى الآب

قال الرب يسوع لتلميذه فيلبس: 
«أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب، فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب. أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟» (يوحنا14: 8-10.( 


قال يسوع إنه مصدر الحياة الأبدية ومعطيها
فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 
الحق الحق أقول لكم تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون» (يوحنا5: 25). انظر أيضا يوحنا10: 27، 28؛ 17: 2

قال المسيح إنه مقيم الموتي ومحيي الرميم: 
قال المسيح أيضًا لليهود: 
الحق الحق أقول لكم تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته (صوت المسيح(، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة» (يوحنا5: 28و29.( 
قال المسيح إنه أتى من السماء إلى الأرض.
فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: 
لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي، بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني» (يوحنا6( 38 :
قال المسيح إن روحه الإنسانية ملكه وتحت سلطانه:
فقال لليهود: 
«ليس أحد يأخذها (نفسي) مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أيضًا أن آخذها» (يوحنا10: 17). 
قال المسيح إنه هو القيامة والحياة 
فلقد قال لمرثا: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة، من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حيًا وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد» (يوحنا11: 24-26).
قال المسيح إنه يستجيب الدعاء
فلقد قال لتلاميذه في حديث العلية: 
ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن. إن سألتم شيئا باسمي فإني أفعله» (يوحنا14: 13، 14(
قال المسيح إنه هو معطي الروح القدس 
فقد قال لتلاميذه في العلية: 
خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم» (يوحنا16: 7)[/COLOR
]قال المسيح إن كل ما للآب هو له
فلقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه في عظة العلية: 
كل ما للآب هو لي يوحنا (16 : 15)، 
ومرة ثانية قال في صلاته إلى أبيه: 
«كل ما هو لي فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لي» (يوحنا 17: 1)0.
قال المسيح إنه صاحب المجد الأزلي
فلقد قال المسيح في صلاته لأبيه على مسمع من تلاميذه: 
والآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك، بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم» (يوحنا17: 4و5).
قال المسيح: إنه هو الرب الديان 
فلقد قال في المسيح موعظته من فوق الجبل، وهي أول مواعظه المسجلة له في الأناجيل: 
كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم» (متى7: 22(
قال المسيح إنه رب السبت: 
فلقد قال لليهود: 
إن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضًا» (متى12: 8(
قال المسيح إنه موجود في كل مكان. 
فلقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه: 
لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم» (متى 18: 20(
قال المسيح إنه رب داود. 
فلقد سأل الفريسيين: 
«ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟ فقالوا ابن داود. فقال لهم يسوع: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربًا قائلا: قال الرب لربي حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك؟ فإن كان هو ابنه فكيف يكون ربه؟» (متى22: 42-45)قال المسيح إنه هو الذي يرسل الأنبياء. 
فلقد قال في عظة الويلات:
لِذَلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ» (متى 23( 34
قال المسيح أن كلامه لا يزول
فلقد قال المسيح في موعظة جبل الزيتون: 
السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول» (متى 24: 35(قال إنه صاحب كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض:
فلقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه بعد القيامة: 
دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض» (مت28: 18(

قال المسيح إنه الموجود دائما أبدًا
فلقد قال لتلاميذه: 
وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر» (متى 28: 20(قال المسيح: إنه الرب: 
فالمسيح بعد أن خلص مجنون كورة الجدريين قال له: 
اذهب إلى بيتك وإلى أهلك واخبرهم كم صنع الرب بك ورحمك» (مرقس 5: 19(
قال المسيح إن له مفاتيح الموت والهاوية
ففي الآية السابقة استطرد المسيح متحدثًا إلى يوحنا فقال له: 
ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت» (رؤيا1: 18(


----------



## الفتاه المسلمه (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*



avram قال:


> الصديقة الفتاة المسلمة
> فكرتك وصلت، والحقيقة أستغرب عن الأساطير هذة،
> وأتساءل بامانة وبصدق!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> هل يصلي المسيح وراء الإمام ويتبع الدين الإسلامي ونبى الإسلام.
> ...




راجعي تعاليم ووصايا السيد المسيح وتعرفي أن نبي الإسلام ناقضها تماماً وقال عكسها، فهل هناك إتفاق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا تنسى يااخي الكريم باان الكتاب المقدس محرف 

وهذا مانؤمن به نحن المسلمون 

قد تكون هناك بعض الاصحاح السليم ولكن بشكل عام تم تحريف التوراه والانجيل من قبل القساوسه والرهبان 
ولن ازيد الكلام في الموضوع هذا 


شخص شرع ورد البشرية إلى شريعة الزوجة الواحدة "لأن هذا هو فكر الله منذ خلق أدم وحواء"، خلق الله أدم واحد وحواء واحدة.
ونهى تماماً عن الطلاق الإ لعلة اى بسبب الزنا.
وجاء نبى الإسلام ليقول مثنى وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت إيمانكم.
أى إتفاق للمسيح مع شريعة نبى الإسلام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


لاتنسى يااخي الفاضل باان الدين المسيحي اتى في زمن معين ولفئه معينه من البشر ولم يأتي للناس اجمعين 

لانه اتت فتره من الزمن كان البشر بحاجه الى تشريع سماوي يحكمهم 

فانزل الله التواره والانجيل بصفه مؤقته وليست دائمه لعلمه سبحانه باان هناك دينا وعقيده اخرى سوف تشمل جميع البشر

فاتت التشريعات تناسب الاشخاص المعنيين في ذلك الوقت

وكل شي يتغير

فقد جاء الاسلام للناس جميعا دون تحديد فئه معينه او اشخاص معينين 

جاء رحمه وهدى

فلنتطرق الى قضيه الزواج باكثر من وااحد 

قد يكون الزوج تزوج من زوجته الاولى وبعد الزواج اكتشف بانها لاتنجب 

وهو لا يستطيع ان يطلقها ولا يستطيع ان يتزوج غيرها 

فما الحل 

هل الحل في نظرك انت تزني حتى يطلقها ؟

فلذلك شرع الاسلام للزوج بان يطلق اذا كانت زوجته مريضه لا تنجب
او يتزوج بغيرها 

وهناك بعض الرجال الذين يحبون ان ينووعو في الزيجاات فتجد بعض الناس يزنون ويفعلون مايفعلون بالسر

فجاء الاسلام ليحل هذه المشكله 

وحلل للرجل اربع اذا كان الرجل من النوع المزوااج حتى لايقع في الحراام 


المسيح علم البشرية المحبة وقال أحبوا أعدائكم، ثم جاء نبى الإسلام ليقول 
وأعدو لهم ما أستطعتم من القوة ورباط الخيل ترهبوا بها عدو الله وعدوكم.[/

COLOR]

الارهاب في الدين لا يعني القتل الغير مشروع 

لاتنسى ان هذه الايه نزلت في الحرب

وليست في جميع حياتنا العاديه 

بالعكس الاسلام اوصنا بااهل الكتاب 

واوصنا بالتسامح معهم ومعاملتهم معامله حسنه 

ولا تنسى ان رسولنا الكريم قد تزوج ماريه القبطيه واوصنا الرسول بكم 

وقال اني صاهرتهم 

فماذا تريد اكثر من ذلك 


هل هناك إتفاق بعد كل هذا التناقض بين تعاليم المسيح ونبى الإسلام لياتي المسيح بعد كل هذا التناقض ويتبع الإسلام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
منطق غريب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

نعم سيأتي المسيح ويتبع الاسلام ويصلي خلف  المسلمين 

حينها لن تنطقوا بكلمه وااحده 


حينها سيسلمون النصارى كلهم ويعرفون بان الاسلام هو الدين الحق 

وهذا الكلام ياعزيزي ليست خرافات او كلام غريب هذا ماسيحصل فعلا في المستقبل القريب 

من فضلك أقراي الأنجيل الذي هو هدى ونور حسب سورة المائدة 

قراته الانجيل ومن بعدها تمسكت اكثر بالاسلام ومازدتني قراتي له الا بحقيقه الاسلام 

سلام


----------



## الفتاه المسلمه (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*



الفتاه المسلمه قال:


> راجعي تعاليم ووصايا السيد المسيح وتعرفي أن نبي الإسلام ناقضها تماماً وقال عكسها، فهل هناك إتفاق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> لا تنسى يااخي الكريم باان الكتاب المقدس محرف
> 
> ...




سلام


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*

احبائىالمسلمون كالعادة دائما تتملصو من الحقيقة بايات من القران اما منسوخة واما  مدنية وشيوخكم يعلمون الحقيقة ولخوفهم يستكبرون انتم تؤمنون بالمسيح مجبرون لاانكم ونبيكم       وقرانكماصدرتم الحكم على المسيحيين بانهم كفرا وحرف انجيلهم ؟ كيف تؤمنون بنيى وتنكرون افعالة واقوالة وتشككون فيها وكيف تقولون علينا اهل ذكر فى الاية والاخرى تقولون كفرى  ولو قراتم الاحاديثوكتب التفاسير لوجدت العجب الاتستحى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الفتاه المسلمه (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*

^
^

عزيز اتمنى منك في المره القادمه ان تناقشني بكل احترام واادب 

طريقه ليست طريقه للحوار 


انا اجبتك بكل احترام وبمنطق عاقل 


ام انت فتتأخذ اسلوب التهجم والتكذيب 


لقد تكلمت معكم بالمنطق العقلي 

وباسلوب محترم ولا ارى في الاسلام شي غريب 

او شي نشك فيه

وانما انتم تماطلون كثيرا 

تطلبون الادله والبراهين 

وعندما نتكلم بالمنطق ونأتي لكم بالادله ترفضونها ولا تودون سمعها 


وعموما انا لا اجبرك على ان تصدق شيئا 


انا اكتب لجميع القراء الذين يقرؤن 

اما انت فلا دااعي ان تصدق


----------



## merna44 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل حقاً يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح!!؟*

احترمي نفسكي يا فتاة مسلمة  المسيح لم اعطييه مثل ملايين وجهكي الزفرة ومثل الي تعبدين الي كان مزوج اربعين كحبات  كان بس ينيجهم اوكي  خلي كان يفتح ملهى بإسمو كانت احسن والي بس علمكم :bomb:    مو بالحيف تجي وحدة حشرة مثلكي تحكي بحيبي المسيح  واذا لم تسكتين  و  تحترمين نفسكي  سوف تندمين والندم ما راح يفيد اعرفكي جيدا من انت نحن لسنا محتاجين بما تكتبين  يا بكتريا المسممة اخرجي تبا لكي  ا شهد ان المسيح ابن اللة  أمييييييييين


----------



## عبد المغيث (27 يناير 2015)

نحن نؤمن ان المسيح عبد الله نحن نؤمن ان المسيح رسول الله

لكن لا والف لا ان يكون المسيح هو الله

لا والف لا ان يكون المسيح ابن الله


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2015)

عبد المغيث قال:


> نحن نؤمن ان المسيح عبد الله نحن نؤمن ان المسيح رسول الله
> 
> لكن لا والف لا ان يكون المسيح هو الله
> 
> لا والف لا ان يكون المسيح ابن الله


اؤمن كماشئت يا اخ عبد المغيث
لكن ان تقول لا والف لا ان يكون المسيح هو اللة  فهذة وجهة نظرك انت لا تفرضها كانها الحقيقة المطلقة يا زميل


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 يناير 2015)

الأستاذ أفرام المحترم 


تساءلت فى ختام كلامك موجها حديثك 


إما أن تقبلوا إعلان المسيح عن نفسه فى الكتاب المقدس أو أنه كاذب ؟ 


سأجيبك أنا سأقبل إعلان الإله عن المسيح ، لأنه إيمانى وهذا يكفينى 


أقول لك أفرام 


إن كنت لست مطالبا بعقيدة لاتؤمن بها فانا كذلك 


كتابى الذى أؤمن بها حسم الموضوع قلبا وقالبا ، ظاهرا وباطنا ، بصرائح الأقوال بل والأمثال !


فقال للمتعجبين 


( إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم ....) إذن هو لايعدو مقام البشرية _ كآدم _ بأى حال !


إن كان كذلك فلن يعدو قدره 


( لن يستنكف المسيح أن يكون عبدا لله ولاالملائكة المقربون ....)


إيه المشكلة ؟!


أن العقل لم يدرك طلاقة القدرة الإلهية وصدق ( ماقدروا الله حق قدره )


وإذن لعلموا وأعملوا العقول أنه وأمه الصديقة ( كانا ياكلان الطعام ....)


وأكل الطعام تعنى الحاجة تعنى الإخراج تعنى الإنسان !


ثم إن أردت إعلانا صريحا من كتابك فقد أعلنها 


( وأنا إنساااااااااان قد كلمكم بالحق الذى سمعه من اللـــــــــــــــــــــــه ) 


سمعه من مين ؟


قول ماتخافش !


----------

